# Snuggles update - SM members prepare to be uplifted.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

This is from his foster Kathy:



I picked up Snuggles from Judy's home in Escondido on Saturday afternoon 8/20/11 and got him safely settled into my home in Fountain Valley. By the way Judy has a fantastic set -up to help these little Maltese that need rehabilitation . She is an RN like me and her husband has built some portable crib-like beds to house the sick ones and keep them warm and protected.
Snuggles ate up his dinner heartily Saturday and slept all night with just a little cough. I continued to check his temperature every 6 hrs or so and although he felt hot his temp was normal. He loves to romp in the grass in my yard, sit in the sun and have his belly rubbed. I took him with me to Temecula on Sunday for a family visit and he got lots of attention by my nieces.
I haven't had him interact with my dogs yet as he is still so small and underweight but he likes teasing them at the sliding glass door!
He sure lives up to his name and loves to snuggle in the blankets in his crate which is like his little cave.
He gobbled up the chicken and rice and roast beef that I made for him. He loves his dry food and nibbles at night . I figure he needs to eat on demand to get back some of his protein stores and fat. His ribs and vertebrae are not so prominent anymore so I know he has gained weight.
And he is a playful pup! The little guy stole one of my slippers and had it in his crate last night and then this morning I found the other one in there! Ha Ha! A little mischief is good for the soul!
He is barking now when he hears the other ones bark at him and so has very good respiratory effort to be able to do that. I have listened to his lungs and they are clear.
Snuggles has made remarkable progress in the last 12 days!!
I hope you let the sponsors and American Maltese Assoc. donors know how much Snuggles appreciates their generosity. As far as I can tell he loves his life !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww now that made my week!
I'm so glad he's doing well ,happy and really enjoying life...he deserves it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I got this as an e-mail for donating, I just started crying again. Snuggles is doing so well and deserves it so much. And don't Judy and Kathy sound like angels on earth? Nothing like a nurse to check his temp and nurse him back to health. Thanks so much Bron for reminding us all how much difference our efforts can make when we're all in it together. :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a good save!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart, and thank you for this post. It is wonderful to hear such good news about Snuggles.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad he is doing well!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

:chili::chili::aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the update-you made my day!:crying::wub: Yes, he is still thin but he has gained weight. He looks even better than the last time I saw him! Thank you and dear Judy for all the TLC you have given him. It warms my heart to hear about the "slipper caper.":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful update. Snuggles is truly blessed to have be found by AMA and helped by so many wonderful people.

He is looking 100% better than when he was found in that horrible -=- well I can't even call it a "shelter". It was like a prison camp.

Snuggle's, it's so wonderful to hear about your progress, your romps in the yard, your snuggling in your blankets, your eating and gaining your weight back, your little barks and your silly playfulness with the slippers.

Soon you will find your furever home and will have all the love and care you deserve.

Now, I'm crying again too.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG look at that precious baby.!!!!!! What angels you are. Oh my goodness. It's like I've been shot to the moon. Thank you so much for sharing. Will be sure to pass on, amazing!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!! I love you Snuggles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Such good news.. so glad we could help save this precious boy. He sounds like he is enjoying life again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a wonderful update!!! :chili::aktion033: Thank you so much!!


----------

